# New To Xanax, What to Expect?



## NothingEmpty (Dec 6, 2012)

I have been prescribed Xanax to take, but I'm a little worried about taking it. I haven't taken it yet, but I'm scared that once I start taking it I'll get some uncontrollable need to sleep really badly. My mother used to take Xanax and she would sleep all day long! And then act like some sort of zombie. I go to school, and I'm gonna start taking it tomorrow morning, but I'm worried that I won't be "quite there" when I'm at school. I don't want to get some need to sleep in the middle of a lecture. What is your experience with taking Xanax for the first time? I still want to be able to function, that's why I'm taking it; so I won't be so anxious, too.....


Thanks for your help.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

what to expect? anxiolysis.

anyhow, if you're worried about how the drug is going to affect you, then don't take it on a day when you have to do much, but rather take it when you have absolutely nothing important to do so you can gauge the drug's effects without worry of, say, falling asleep in class.


----------



## djluminus89 (Apr 13, 2011)

I was also just prescribed .25 xanax for anxiety (from finals at school mainly) but I had used them in the past occasionally on a recreational basis. The higher the dose the more sedating and calming it is with more than about .5 probably resulting in sleeping at some point.

The first few times you try it, it will make you pretty sleepy. You can grow a tolerance to that but its best to take them as needed, or occasionally as they can cause dependency. Higher dosages lead to amnesia, doing things without remembering, and a much higher likelihood of just dozing off for hours.

If you stick with small doses xanax is fine and relatively safe.


----------



## notthatsure (Dec 5, 2012)

I would say a week of being kind of knocked out, when you take them but after that time you adjust...then possibly dependent. I take 2 MG's a day in my hey day I was banging out 4-5 bars a day just regularly and 8-10 bars on a "party night."...it is a deceptive drug when abused. I got to the point my tolerance was so screwed up I could take 4 bars, do a couple of Roxie 30's, and drink 5-6 Gin and Tonics and only then I would be anything closed to messed up.

But taken as prescribed you should just expect some sleepiness if you have a weak constitution you'll have the possibility to be messed up noticeably, everyone reacts to benzo's differently and Xanax hits the hardest according to most doctors.


----------



## NothingEmpty (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. My dose is .5, so I think should be fine to take tomorrow even if I am going to school. I'm sure I'll be a bit sleepy, but I also have a presentation tomorrow so I hope they do good for me....


----------



## notthatsure (Dec 5, 2012)

NothingEmpty said:


> Thanks guys. My dose is .5, so I think should be fine to take tomorrow even if I am going to school. I'm sure I'll be a bit sleepy, but I also have a presentation tomorrow so I hope they do good for me....


1 .5 shouldn't do more than what the doc expects. If you wanna be extra safe *THIS IS NOT OFFICIAL MEDICAL ADVICE!!!!!* I would take it like 2-3 hours before school just on the slight chance you are an easy knock out, at least then you'll be able to does yourself more properly and maybe take .25 the next day or switch to a weaker benzo.

Are you a really small person that doesn't have much drug experience because if so you have like a 1 in 100 chance of getting a little goofy/sleepy/both. (citation needed)


----------



## JohnnyWhite (Nov 3, 2012)

0.5 mg of xanax is like a shot of alcohol in a pill. just more addicting and less detrimental (if you use them as prescribed). If you party, just don't mix it with alcohol (tons of recorded deaths). I had one of the worst nights of my life mixing xanax and booze; only 2mg xanax, a couple drinks, and I puked my guts out and blacked out. Luckily it was at my cousin's house party, so I had someone to take care of me and a place to stay. I also took multiple bong rips so that mightve also been a factor. As for SA, it helped me a lot, but reversed the effects of my ADD meds, so I no longer use it. I hope it works for you, and dont get too dependent on it. I just took it whenever I needed it (except for recreational use)


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

.5 mg of xanax shouldn't be enough to put you to sleep unless you are really trying to sleep, ie. if you were to take it like 20 min before bed time. If you take it during the day when you are up and want to stay awake, you should only experience an anxiolytic effect. With xanax, try and be as careful as possible and use it correctly, meaning take days off whenever possible, keep the dose down as low as what works, try to keep it in check, don't ever feel like you've "found the answer" or any other nonsense, always know this med is just a band aid helper pill that will be of assistance to your life only if you use it wisely...otherwise it could become just the opposite, causing interdose withdrawal, and generally making your life an uttery misery, so use smart.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^as the two above posters compare xanax to alcohol from their experience, I'll just throw in my experience. Tom xanax is nothing like alcohol in a pill. For me alcohol is inebriating but does not produce anxiolysis. Xanax is exactly the opposite anxiolysis without any inebriation. My mind and body work just as normal but I do not experience any anxiety. For me, I think that is what the right dose of a benzodiazapine dose should do; it should make the anxiety disappear but not have any other noticeable effects.

I don't think it will produce zombie like effects or make you suddenly pass out or anything like that. The worst you get from taking to much is mainly slower thinking, not being able to think critically, some general inebriation, etc. best of luck


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

It will make you.more fatigued than sleepy but you.can just keep your dose low. And with tolerance the fatigue will.wear off.


----------



## pup55 (Aug 26, 2012)

will deff make you sleepy at first..but goes away when body gets use to it


----------

